# Q3



## ashfinlayson (Oct 26, 2013)

Chopped in the beamer  and got the missus one of these at the weekend. I'm not normally keen on diesels but we struggled to find a decent spec tfsi equivalent. Really impressed with this so far. It's a 64' Quattro 177 TDI Sline plus in cobalt blue with (nearly) all the toys. Goes like stink for a 2.L diesel  and surprisingly quiet for a tractor. Most importantly the missus is pleased with it 

The bose system in this is quite a lot better than the bose system in my TTS, makes me think I need to make sure the amp and speakers in mine are functioning properly :?


----------



## BillTheButcher (Oct 24, 2017)

Interesting. The RS Q3 is on my shortlist for when the missus decides that the TT isn't a sensible choice for our only car. :mrgreen:


----------



## Stiff (Jun 15, 2015)

Very nice. The diesels do take a little getting used to but you'll grow to love it in no time.


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Had one of these as a courtesy car for the day but in auto... shifts nicely as you say! Really liked it too, I have it on my list come June when I can finally upgrade, but it isn't necessarily winning versus a Discovery Sport HSE Black or a GLC AMG line... need to drive the other 2 and weigh them all up!


----------



## ashfinlayson (Oct 26, 2013)

Alas the rsq3, landy and merc are out of my price range while running a TTS, not that we really need 2 cars but the misses insists. I really can't see myself driving a landrover or range rover though :?

Still well impressed with this one, was half expecting to get spanked by Hammond this week too but it's all good 

@Stiff, it definitely does take a bit of getting used to (for the missus, I've had diesels before). She learnt recently that if you're in a higher gear than you should be approaching a roundabout, the car will not slow down by taking your foot off the gas :lol:


----------



## Stiff (Jun 15, 2015)

ashfinlayson said:


> @Stiff, it definitely does take a bit of getting used to (for the missus, I've had diesels before). She learnt recently that if you're in a higher gear than you should be approaching a roundabout, the car will not slow down by taking your foot off the gas :lol:


That's torque for you


----------



## ashfinlayson (Oct 26, 2013)

sure is, I forgot just how nice they are in traffic, you can just take your foot off the gas and trundle along at crawling speed. Certainly a lot less exhausting to drive than the beamer


----------



## Stiff (Jun 15, 2015)

You never know. It might just sway you to get a TT TDi


----------



## ashfinlayson (Oct 26, 2013)

pigs might :lol:


----------

